# Finally a Breakthrough



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

She may not seem like much to the show fanciers out there, she doesn't have any type to speak of, but after such a long time to finally see side and rear sweeps* in a doe, and for her to still have them at breeding age. I couldn't be more thrilled. I'm crossing my fingers that she will reproduce this coat in her offspring.Any advice from angora breeders is very welcome, or insight into coat modifyers, there has to be more at play than just the basic go/go gene.


























Her only male sibling, definitely has better length, but not too much compared to the normal difference at maturity. 

















These are her female littermates, one is pitiful, and will be culled soon, no side or rear sweeps. The lighter doe is a little better, but not much, she only has rear sweeps and they're not good. They're actually worse than normal for most of my does, go figure. 

















*it's a rabbit/cavy term, but I don't know the appropriate term for it in mice, if you do please tell me.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

pretty


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

You have adorable meeces


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Soo darling!!!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you, the fluffies are my favorites. She's actually got a nice big 2 week pregnant belly under all that fluffy, I can't wait to see how her babies turn out. I've got foster moms already lined up so I don't have to cull the litter down.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That first doe is a very pretty little mouse indeed!

Sarah xxx


----------

